# Voting Poll: PotM April 2012



## Overread (May 1, 2012)

Well the fools month is past and another great one indeed for photography. Some fantastic nominations - now for the hard part - place your votes people place your votes for the month of April! 

What comes down the trail by Tony S






Grow up to die... by kulten





Yum, Yum by SCraig





B/W Travel Shots by subhadeepgayen





Roman Pool by Trever1t





Adrift by invisible





Flyover: New Toronto City. suns-rise star two of three, 2715A.D by GnipGnop





More Woody pic's by EricD





Puffin by carlos58





Manitoba Nights by invisible





Prom pictures by RMThompson


----------



## nmoody (May 1, 2012)

Wow is this a hard month. Last month was so much easier for me.


----------



## Trever1t (May 1, 2012)

There are some difficult choices to try and choose one. I give my vote to Kulten for incredible vision and perfect execution.


----------



## AshbyDAvid (May 1, 2012)

All photos were great but I decided to chose the What comes down the trail by Tony S since it shows an emotions of an animal which was unusual.And the details was really great,it really shows the how wonderful the nature was.Panasonic DMC FH25K​


----------



## AshbyDAvid (May 1, 2012)

All photos were great but I decided to chose the What comes down the trail by Tony S since it shows an emotions of an animal which is unusual.And the details was really great,it really shows how wonderful the nature was.Panasonic DMC FH25K​


----------



## CMfromIL (May 2, 2012)

Tough choices!  I went for the trail picture.  Well done.


----------



## Skhigh (May 2, 2012)

Although the woodpeckers are really cute I have to go with -What comes down the trail by Tony S


----------



## Compaq (May 2, 2012)

I think I just got the titles "Grow up or die" 


edit: no, wait. I's "Grow up to die"... hmm, that made less sense to me!


----------



## globalukk (May 4, 2012)

They were all so good, i went for the trail photo.


----------



## Overread (Jun 1, 2012)

And the votes are finally all in, really great month for all, but it seems that two have taken a runaway lead this month. Both  Tony S wolves and  kulten's rocks have by far dominated the months votes; but its with a narrow 4 votes that Kulten takes the lead and wins the month!


----------



## WilliamLauren (Aug 8, 2012)

so nice !


----------



## james7 (Sep 10, 2012)

Those are the very nice pictures and really difficult to choose one but i go with EricD because the beauty
of the picture is its naturality and perfect timing when the shot was taken. The two birds are peeking from
their nest in a tree that seems very long in the forest.


----------



## bluehouse (Jan 29, 2013)

Great Post.  Very nice pictures. Unique pictures.


----------

